# **Tadalafil back in stock at Iron Mag Research!!**



## GYMnTONIC (Feb 21, 2017)

Hey guys, just another heads up.

This was sold out and it is  now back in stock.  This is our #1 selling RC compound.  Tadalafil is  the generic name/compound for the Prescription Med named (Cialis)

*Use  my code "WES15" in capital letters at checkout for 15% off.  Buy 3 get 1  free.  You can use my code on top of that as well!!!
*
*Currently many research professionals have been testing  Tadalafil Citrate for the use of problems pertaining to treating  erectile dysfunction as well as research for pulmonary arterial  hypertension.*



https://www.ironmagresearch.com/products/tadalafil-citrate/


----------



## 45PRs (Feb 21, 2017)

Will it include a copy of your nudes if I use the code?


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Feb 22, 2017)

AllNattayAllLean said:


> Will it include a copy of your nudes if I use the code?



Yes it does


----------

